# 2013 Sentra SV fuel light on, gauge not working



## JARIVERA (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a 2013 Sentra with a fuel gauge issue. Car was almost empty when I filled it up again and after going to full on the gauge, it when back to empty and the light came on. Car runs fine. Im thinking that the sending unit went bad or it’s stuck somehow.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep, sounds like the sender, but it's also possible it's an open wire. The sender on the Sentra has it's own ground from the cluster, not shared with the pump or FTT (temperature) sensor, so both wires need to be checked. You can do that with a simple jumper on the pump connector. Brown wire on pin 2, blue wire on pin 5, jump them together and the gauge should shoot to full. If it does then the sender is shot, if not then you have an open wire.


----------



## JARIVERA (Nov 18, 2020)

Update!! Fixed!!!
So I went and removed the fuel pump assembly. After couple shakes I connected the wires back to it and the fuel gauge started reading correctly. The float was stuck somehow.

Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad to hear it, you're most welcome.


----------



## volkner08 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good to know that you were able to fix it.


----------

